# IFrame Alternative?



## FunkFlex (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Ich weiss nicht ob das hier richtig ist, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.
Ich suche im moment eine alternative zu Iframes.
Also eine Technik der es möglich ist, dass z.B. einem Suchspider das gleiche angezeigt wird, wie dem Nutzer, aber ohne jedesmal die Navigation nachzuladen.
Wisst ihr was ich meine? Da gehts eher um SEO, wegen der fehlenden Navigation, wenn die Unterseite direkt aufgerufen wird. Ich weiss, kann man per Skript nachladen, aber das macht immernoch Probleme.
Danke schonmal.

Gruß FunkFlex


----------



## dreifragezeichen (22. Januar 2011)

Alternativen zum iFrame, um Inhalte im Hauptdokument nachträglich zu laden?

War schon immer und ist noch immer ein serverseitiges Script z.B. PHP (-> include), oder ein clientseitiges Script, sprich AJAX (-> XMLHttpRequest).


----------



## supersalzi (22. Januar 2011)

falls aus irgendeinem Grund die oben angesprochene PHP-Variante nicht geht kannst du auch glück mit dem HTML <object> haben, manche Dinge funktionieren in manchen Browsern (habe vor Jahren mal damit rumgespielt)


----------

